# 2013 Offseason Thread



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

*Sources: Knicks trade for Andrea Bargnani; Raptors get Steve Novak, Marcus Camby and picks
*


----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

> @FisolaNYDN
> Breaking: The Knicks and J.R. Smith agree to a new deal, Smith's agent, Leon Rose, tells the Daily News.





> @NYPost_Berman
> Source saying J.R deal is completed with Smith accepting terms on 4-year, 24.7 M deal.


:nonono:


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Damn I am sure JR will be a very good little boy, no need to worry that he might just say **** you all once the ink dries on that four year deal. What's the worse thing that could happen?


----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

> @PPrigioni9
> I am very happy to remain part of this great team. Thank you for the trust and support of all. KNICKS!!!!!!!!!


*Prigioni to re-sign with Knicks*


----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

*2013-14 Schedule*


----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

Knicks sign Jeremy Tyler 2 yr deal.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Andrea Barocci said:


> Bargnani (italian team) may miss Eurobasket due to a respiratory infection


Twitter

I wonder if this was doctor-ordered or team-ordered.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

So with the Beno signing, the depth chart looks like this:

PG Raymond Felton/Pablo Prigioni/Beno Udrih
SG Iman Shumpert/J.R. Smith 
SF Carmelo Anthony/Metta World Peace
PF Andrea Bargnani/Amare Stoudemire
C Tyson Chandler/Kenyon Martin/Earl Barron

Would it be crazy of me to say that I like that line-up a little bit better than last season's Knicks? It's close, but I think they are a tad bit deeper with experience and talent.


----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

DC is more like this:

PG Raymond Felton/Beno Udrih/Pablo Prigioni
SG Iman Shumpert/Pablo Prigioni/J.R. Smith/Tim Hardaway, Jr.
SF Metta World Peace/J.R. Smith/Carmelo Anthony/Iman Shumpert/Tim Hardaway, Jr./C. J. Leslie
PF Carmelo Anthony/Andrea Bargnani/Amare Stoudemire/Jeremy Tyler/C. J. Leslie
C Tyson Chandler/Kenyon Martin/Amare Stoudemire/Jeremy Tyler


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

I think the chances of Artest starting over Bargs are very, very slight unless there is an injury in play.


----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

RollWithEm said:


> I think the chances of Artest starting over Bargs are very, very slight unless there is an injury in play.


It is not.


----------



## SharkAA (Jun 7, 2013)

I am sorry to hear that Beno Udrih signed with the NY Knicks. That guy is a total ignorant prick, who cancelled his appearance on EuroBasket 2013 in Slovenia for my national team over the SMS. Hours later after cancellation, he posted a picture on his FB profile saying, that he enjoys his vacation in Florida with a big fat smile on his face. That douchebag has no class, not to mention his pride. Now imagine if Carmelo Anthony would have done the same thing for the USA national team...


----------



## Kiyaman (Aug 14, 2006)

RollWithEm said:


> So with the Beno signing, the depth chart looks like this:
> 
> PG Raymond Felton/Pablo Prigioni/Beno Udrih
> SG Iman Shumpert/J.R. Smith
> ...


The Beno signing give the Knicks 14 players signed for the 2013-14 season. 
I would not say the Knicks roster are deeper or more experience in the 2013-14 season than they were in the 2012-13 season. 
The Knicks had veteran-experience from "OLD-HEADS" to win 54 games easy from experience, not from young acrobatic talent or speed. 

In the 2013-14 season HC Woodson does not have the long experience coaching-staff (Old-Heads) he had in the 2012-13 season that kept discipline in the lockerroom to prepare a winning strategy for each game. 
*Not to be pessimistic ..* BUTT, I see the 2013-14 Knicks at it best being a 4th seed to 7th seed team. 

*Here are the EC 6 top teams we have to worry about:*
1-Miami
2-Brooklyn
3-Indiana 
4-Chicago (Rose return) 
5-Detroit (Josh Smith & player/coach Billups) 
6-Cavs (a healthy Varegao & Bynum)


----------



## Kiyaman (Aug 14, 2006)

RollWithEm said:


> I think the chances of Artest starting over Bargs are very, very slight unless there is an injury in play.




There are 3 players that ISO-Melo do not want in a steady lineup with Amare .... Beno, Shump, and Meta .. the 4 players in a lineup will give the Knicks a transition-game, and will eliminate the isolation-game the more they are on the court together. 

Bargs been playing the center position throughout his career. 
ISO-Melo will have a (no-defense) Bargs come off the bench with a (no-defense) Amare. HC Woody will do what Melo want, the same as HC Karl did in Denver. 
ISO-Melo will have Meta as our starting SF, so ISO-Melo could be a strong canditate for the starting PF job on the EC ALL-STAR team .... 
We all should know Lebron & Durant have the starting SF job on the East & West ALL-STAR team locked down the remainder of their contract. 

*P.S.* With Amare FGA droping down to 6 or 9 per game since the arrival of ISO-Melo, and injuries limiting Amare to just 20 minutes of playingtime per game, the majority of the All-Star PF votes will go to ISO-Melo over Bosh. 
So expect a Knicks starting lineup of *Tyson, Melo, Meta, Shump, and Felton*, dismiss anything HC Woody mention about deciding on the next 2 starters.


----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

> @ESPNSteinLine: Knicks to announce front-office shakeup that will see ex-MSG prez Steve Mills return in place of Glen Grunwald.


This is what happens when you trade for Andrea Bargnani.


----------

